

SHA1_Pass 1.5 Beta - Sentence Based Password Generator - 16s
http://16s.us/sha1_pass/

======
16s
I moved from FLTK to wxWidgets for a native GUI look and feel. Also now
support Unicode so users may enter non-English characters. I'm accepting
translations if anyone is interested. Instructions on how to translate are
here:

<http://16s.us/sha1_pass/downloads/Language_Packs/readme.txt>

I keep a copy of the source on github: <https://github.com/16s/SHA1_Pass> and
some compiled binaries (Windows, Mac, Linux) can be downloaded from the 16s
website.

